# Worksite Radios...



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I barely even listen to cd's any more, so a cd player isn't really all that important. I have a milwalkee drill, so I was leaning that way, except that as i understand it, that radio doesn't charge batteries, so it really isn't all that much of an advantage. Now I'm leaning towards dewalt, get one dewalt battery, and leave it in it, so that it keeps the battery dharged when it's plugged in, and I can play off the battery when it isn't. On the other hand, I've thrown around the idea of building my own using a waterproof car stereo deck mounted in a modified tool box.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

TempestV said:


> I barely even listen to cd's any more, so a cd player isn't really all that important. I have a milwalkee drill, so I was leaning that way, except that as i understand it, that radio doesn't charge batteries, so it really isn't all that much of an advantage. Now I'm leaning towards dewalt, get one dewalt battery, and leave it in it, so that it keeps the battery dharged when it's plugged in, and I can play off the battery when it isn't. On the other hand, I've thrown around the idea of building my own using a waterproof car stereo deck mounted in a modified tool box.


the 14 volt battery can go play tunes for at least 4 days


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

*All you need!*









DeWalt DC 011










Male-to-male mini jacks









An iPod (Model optional)










Winamp










StreamRipper



You do the math :thumbsup:


(TY wallmaxx ~ you roxor)


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> I've had the same Panasonic boombox for over ten years, the door to the tape player is broken off, I use a piece if 1/4" copper for an antenna, and the cord has been spliced back together so many times it is now only two feet long, but it gets great reception where other radios just spit static.


sounds like the sony boom box we have been using for about 10 years now. It only cost $30. The tape door is broken and we use a 6' long 3/8" drill bit for antenna. the detachable cord has been hard wired in and spliced and the box is covered in everything from drywall mud, yard mud, paint and sawdust and probably traces of blood. It has gotten rained on several times and makes a poping buzzing sound till it drys out. But anyway ive been looking at the dewalt and other job site radios but dont really want to spend that much money.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Sheesh, forget the radio. She would be plenty of entertainment for me, the work might suffer a bit though :whistling


Dave


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I too give :thumbsup: for the Dewalt. MAIN reason is for the battery charger built in. It is the only Dewalt battery operated tool I own. I just hook my iPod up to it and I can go for a few days without...1) hearing the same song twice 2) recharging the battery. I'm not a fan of radio so reception was not important to me. I mainly use an RF transmitter on the iPod and listen away :whistling


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

TempestV said:


> I barely even listen to cd's any more, so a cd player isn't really all that important. I have a milwalkee drill, so I was leaning that way, except that as i understand it, that radio doesn't charge batteries, so it really isn't all that much of an advantage. Now I'm leaning towards dewalt, get one dewalt battery, and leave it in it, so that it keeps the battery dharged when it's plugged in, and I can play off the battery when it isn't. On the other hand, I've thrown around the idea of building my own using a waterproof car stereo deck mounted in a modified tool box.


I've seen those contraptions. They looked way cool. 

I figure you'd need the deck unit (CD player with iPod plug), an ac/dc inverter of some sort, of course at least one speaker (4-way 6"X9" would be best) and a built in antenna of some sort. The box would be what? Plywood? I've seen one made of Durock.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> [ale-to-male mini jacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing that makes me uncomfortable about that whole equation is the "male to male" jacks sick

Plus...do you "wear" that vest?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I'll take the girl and the DeWalt and the iPod.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I had the first generation of the bosch radio and had a problem with the volume control. It was uner warranty and they sent me a new one with no problem. They even paid for return shipping. The new series is really nice.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

angus242 said:


> I too give :thumbsup: for the Dewalt. MAIN reason is for the battery charger built in. It is the only Dewalt battery operated tool I own. I just hook my iPod up to it and I can go for a few days without...1) hearing the same song twice 2) recharging the battery. I'm not a fan of radio so reception was not important to me. I mainly use an RF transmitter on the iPod and listen away :whistling


That's going to be my next set-up (if the Bosch let's me down)...an iPod and the best quality radio that I can afford. As long as it has a remote control and the iPod can be stored "on" or "in" the radio unit itself.

Cost: Radio (non-CD model, most likely Milwaukee) $100. range + iPod Nano II (best compromise of all the iPods) $160. + adapter cables $20. + tax $20. range = Looking at $300. roughly. 

Wow...suddenly, $170. doesn't seem so much for my Bosch. 

But let's see how it holds up to my abuse/use. 

Will report back with my experiences.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I had the first generation of the bosch radio and had a problem with the volume control. It was uner warranty and they sent me a new one with no problem. They even paid for return shipping. The new series is really nice.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=6aP682HVqIY

As with any new venture in an unfamiliar territory, initial product quirks are to be expected. 

Milwaukee was really smart to use Rockford Fosgate as their supplier. 

I'm going to give Bosch the benefit of the doubt and try out their newest model.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

iPod Adapter...Hot! Only $45. bucks and it protects and keeps the iPod fully charged! 

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PBA100D-I-Pod-Power-Jobsite/dp/B000BXVX52/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Cost: Radio (non-CD model, most likely Milwaukee) $100. range + iPod Nano II (best compromise of all the iPods) $160. + adapter cables $20. + tax $20. range = Looking at $300. roughly.
> 
> Wow...suddenly, $170. doesn't seem so much for my Bosch.











I also plug the iPod into my radio with that m2m cable (actually, I have a bunch of them)....the cost of the iPod should not me included with the price of the job-radio (although I'll write it off just the same :thumbsup as I use it all the time - even wen not "working".


There are options cheaper than an actual "iPod"...








A Sansa M230 is well under $100...not as flashy as an iPod ~ but you are there to work and not oogle an iPod.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah...but then you could'nt say "my iPod" this and "my iPod" that! :laughing:

Actually, iPod has the Shuffle for about $75. 
(I like the Nano II because it has all of the big brother $400. iPod tricks without the cost).


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

2ndGen said:


> The only thing that makes me uncomfortable about that whole equation is the *"male to male" jacks* sick


The correct term is " San Francisco cord".

Get yourself one of these, 40 years, no problems:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> The correct term is " San Francisco cord".


illlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> (I like the Nano II because it has all of the big brother $400. iPod tricks without the cost).


No screen?

I load mine up with music I've never heard before - some I never want to hear again, some I want to hear more of.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> No screen?
> 
> I load mine up with music I've never heard before - some I never want to hear again, some I want to hear more of.


No screen...that's why I like the Nano II. 

I figure the Shuffle is good for situations where one just switches their radio on, programs it to "shuffle" and let's the music play probably without touching it througout the day. 

Maybe this would be better choice for a jobsite radio?


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Most radios are too bulky to carry around from job to job. The bigger radios don't always sound better than the small ones either. DeWalt screwed the pooch for most contractors by putting a patent on chargers from what I am told. So no one but Bosch and DeWalt can have a charger in their radio. Seems like patents are getting out of hand ...kind of like patenting the wheel on a car. 

Many say if you need a battery charged why not plug in your charger next to your radio? Not really necessary for the radio to do any charging.

The Makita is small, compact, and easily portable. It takes a beating with it's rubber and metal bumpers. It sounds fantastic compared to my coworkers from another tool company, and his is twice the size and weight.

MP3 plug right up front. It takes most of the batteries made from Makita in the past 10 years. It has an AC adapter if you want to use a plug.
It is also pretty affordable.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

jiffy said:


> Most radios are too bulky to carry around from job to job. The bigger radios don't always sound better than the small ones either.


How about something like these:



















Costs about $10, uses 1 AA or AAA battery (depending on the brand)

That and a female/male cord and your good to go :thumbsup:


If the batteries run down, there is always the phone's mp3 player:thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

I'm doing some work at my house and I didn't feel like humping the DeWalt in the house....what's a guy to do? :sad:
Then I remembered ~ I saved the speakers from an old computer...a nice set of Boston Acoustics w/a sub woofer!

NICE :thumbsup:




















:clap:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I'm doing some work at my house and I didn't feel like humping the DeWalt in the house....what's a guy to do? :sad:
> Then I remembered ~ I saved the speakers from an old computer...a nice set of Boston Acoustics w/a sub woofer!
> 
> NICE :thumbsup:
> ...



That set up must sound great.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> That set up must sound great.


Let's just say the neighbors who are getting foreclosed on (no BS) aren't complaining :laughing:


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

*Bozzy*

Bought the Bosch 2yrs ago. I loved it at first, worked great and the remote was very cool. Been sitting in my garage for 6 months now. Was doing a lot of work outside of town, couldn't get good reception which didn't bother me, cause I mostly listen to CDs. Then the CD player would just stop every 10 minutes or so, smack it to get another 10 minutes. Bought a typical boombox and built a wood case that allowed room for the styrofoam that came with the unit. It can now bounce around in my truck without being damaged, as that was the demise of most of my previous radios.


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

For you MP3ers.

Capture songs off of Pandora with Orbit.

You'll get turned on to all kinds of music you never heard before.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Laketahoedan said:


> For you MP3ers.
> 
> Capture songs off of Pandora with Orbit.
> 
> You'll get turned on to all kinds of music you never heard before.


Just started listening to Pandora. Love it. Set up a station with Led Zepp, the Allmans, Gov't Mule, and Little Feat, and I am hearing some great music that I'd never heard before.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

well, I'm getting closer to building my own.
Here's what I'm thinking-
solid metal tool box to contain every thing
a pair of 6" car stereo speakers
some sort of radio receiver, possibly a car cd deck (if so, one with a line in and that plays mp3 cds)
if not the cd deck, then a selector switch and a small amp for line in
12v wheelchair battery
Battery charger
small inverter
two GFI outlets
12 volt outlet
LED work light on the underside of the lid


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Laketahoedan said:


> For you MP3ers.
> 
> Capture songs off of Pandora with Orbit.


There is a better option than Orbit :whistling


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

I have the original bosch radio/cd player, Yep the reception sucks but its not horrible. I have left my bosch radio out in the pouring rain for two days and let if dry out for 2 days and it did not work(was ready to chuck it in the trash, but I couldn't) then I let it sit in my garage for a month and tried it again, and it works just as good as the day i bought it. I have not had one problem with it, I don't have any bosch batterys or tools so the battery issue is not a prob. I would give it a 7 out of 10. :thumbup:

I have use milwakes too and they have good sound but they don't last more than a few years. I'v had my bosch for 4 years now:no:


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Just started listening to Pandora. Love it. Set up a station with Led Zepp, the Allmans, Gov't Mule, and Little Feat, and I am hearing some great music that I'd never heard before.


It is great huh!

I don't even listen to my ipod except snowboarding etc. 

Like I said, you can capture pandora with orbit then put em on your pod etc.

or upload to boomp3 if you want tunes onyour website. 
http://boomp3.com/m/8ba7999c6b16/metallica-master-of-puppets


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Laketahoedan said:


> Like I said, you can capture pandora with orbit then put em on your pod etc.


What good is this: 76856686779224233.mp3 ????
...and then having to manually retag the files?


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

Celtic said:


> What good is this: 76856686779224233.mp3 ????
> ...and then having to manually retag the files?


?retag?

I simply download from Pandora to itunes and I am good to go. I can play them on my trucks mp3 player or my ipod or my PC's. .


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Laketahoedan said:


> ?retag?
> 
> I simply download from Pandora to itunes and I am good to go. I can play them on my trucks mp3 player or my ipod or my PC's. .


How do you know what the song tile or artist is ?


----------



## Laketahoedan (Feb 16, 2008)

Celtic said:


> How do you know what the song tile or artist is ?



It list them in Orbit sometimes or it just gives a file number. 

I usually download my say metallica station and get metallica and other genre related songs. 

Yeah , usually you do not know what they are unless you watch them dl from pandora. you can also use orbit to capture from boomp3 and many other sites where you can save the file by artist name.

Pandora is free and if you choose your favorite band it will usually keep playing very similar music.

It is just another option. 

I just listen to music straight from the internet at work and use Sirius or ipod or indash mp3 player in truck and at home I have 2TB of music and movies I view and listened to straight from my MC puter.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Celtic said:


> There is a better option than Orbit :whistling


And.....? 
Don't hold out on us!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's a new one...my girlfriend just gave me a Portable Satellite Radio (XM or Sirius). It's an iPod like box that I can plug into anywhere (ala' iPod). 










So, this should completely do away with any problems a Bosch has with reception. 

OK, add a Sat. Radio Rcvr, iPod...If I had to pay for this, it'd be a thousand dollar radio! 

Maybe there should be a Sat. Radio ready Box with iPod/MP3 Player adapter. 

But it has to be construction site heavy duty. 

Or...a Satellite Radio with MP3 capability in one unit. 

Supposedly, there's a new iPod Touch that is Internet Ready. This would answer those of us here who prefer Web Site Streaming Radio.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Does anybody own an iPod Shuffle?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2nd Gen...turn down the radio and stop yelling at us :laughing:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree, the satellite companies would do well producing a satellite ready job site radio. 

the problem with the Itouch is that it gets it's internet connectivity from Wifi, so if there isn't an internet hotspot nearby, no music.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh...sorry. :whistling

Story of my life! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2kIZeVoRBuU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NzM2L7UNLkA

:001_tongue:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Oh...sorry. :whistling
> 
> Story of my life!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2kIZeVoRBuU


LMAO






...blink-182 (...still trying to understand why they are naked so often:blink






...and Good Charlotte....


Always put me in a good mood.
The lyrics are absolutely hysterical :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

TempestV said:


> I agree, the satellite companies would do well producing a satellite ready job site radio.
> 
> the problem with the Itouch is that it gets it's internet connectivity from Wifi, so if there isn't an internet hotspot nearby, no music.



Good to know. :thumbsup:

Do you know anything about the iPod Shuffle?

I want to either get the Shuffle or The Nano. I have a Classic, but I want something for work. 

The main thing I want to know is if I can shuffle my songs in my individual playlists on the Shuffle or if the playlists only play in the order that they are recorded. 

For example, I get into moods (Latin, Rock, Pop, Classical, etc...). My tastes are eclectic. I want to listen to a playlist, but shuffle the songs in the individual playlist. Apple's site doesn't seem to give any info on that. 

If I can't shuffle an individual playlist, then I'll go with the Nano (even though I think a hundred dollar upcharge is a lot for that one little feature...I won't need all of the other options on the Nano). 

The Shuffles are down to $49. for the 1G (240 songs) and only $69. for the 2G (500 songs).


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Celtic said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get videos posted on your post? 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Any info on the iPod Shuffle?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Do you know anything about the iPod Shuffle?
> 
> 
> The main thing I want to know is if I can shuffle my songs in my individual playlists on the Shuffle or if the playlists only play in the order that they are recorded.


Shuffle has no screen :no:
Editing/creating playlists on the fly is probably gonna be a problem...









Probably make a nice tie-tack:jester:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> How do you get videos posted on your post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






+


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a test. I saw a neat imbed and I am figuring out how to do it.....






Worked!!!!!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Do you guys who listen to AM get that bzzzzzzzzt, bzzzzzzzzzt, bzzzzzzzzzt when the battery is being charged?


Yes...................


----------



## handyndandy (Mar 1, 2008)

Been using the Bosch myself for a year takes a beating and still going with no problems.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Which model is it?

I have the Bosch PB10-CD Power Box Advanced.


----------



## JRM (Mar 1, 2008)

I Had The Bosch Radio And Imo It Sucked Worst Reception Ever And Even When You Did Finally Get Reception If You Went To Charge A Battery Any Where On The Same Floor Of The House It Would Interfere With The Reception. The Cd Player Skips All The Time Even With Perfect Cds. I Just Bought A Ryobi That Runs On The Lithium Ion Bat. For 29 Dollars Get Better Reception Then Any Radio I Ever Had And The Thing Runs For 5 Days On A Full Charge And Comes With And Ipod Cable!!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Rigid now has a worksite radio


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> Rigid now has a worksite radio


That it? 










...or this one? 

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R8408-Jobsite-Radio/EN/index.htm


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JRM said:


> I Just Bought A Ryobi That Runs On The Lithium Ion Bat. For 29 Dollars Get Better Reception Then Any Radio I Ever Had And The Thing Runs For 5 Days On A Full Charge And Comes With And Ipod Cable!!


That one?


----------



## JRM (Mar 1, 2008)

yupp that stupid little thing cranks to


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

I have had the Bosch Power Box for 2 years now and have had nothing bet great results. It sounds far better than the Dewalt and has great features. I don't own any bosch Nicads so I can't comment on the recharging feature.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

This is the new ridgid radio


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I just saw that for the first time a couple of days ago. Looks to be pretty decent. But i am still pretty happy with my Milwaukee (rockford fosgate speakers) and my Sirius sporster 4 hooked up to it. I get tired of the music i own so jobsite radio with an i pod hook up seems like a waste to me. I would get tired of it after one week. Thats why i love the satellite. I there are still plenty of songs out there i havent heard so if i get tired of a what i am listening to i just try out the next station.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I use an old clock radio, I couldn't run an ipod if my life depended on it, and I'm not going to spend my work time changing CD's. Plug in the clock radio and get to work. It's covered with paint and mud, can't even read the time, just keeps on playing!


----------

